# anyone else baby come home then burrow / slepp?



## Neeko (Jul 19, 2011)

They came, explored, dug, and they were gone. Anyone else's do this too?


----------



## Krissy (Jul 19, 2011)

You spelled sleep wrong.


----------



## new2tegus (Jul 19, 2011)

Good contribution prissy lol, yeah mine did that too. I held him for a bit, he had some food basked and then burrowed lol.


----------



## fisheric (Jul 19, 2011)

Mine has been pretty active, but he only just ate and now he is calming down.


----------



## Krissy (Jul 19, 2011)

I have to share with ya'll how cute neeko's and mine are!
I heard a thump and looked over and saw a little nose moving back and forth on the glass from under the dirt! Cute little thing


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 19, 2011)

They will do this for the first few weeks very normal.


----------



## Neeko (Jul 19, 2011)

I guess mine are just "underground" foods out but not interested .


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 19, 2011)

try and feed from a tong in frnt of their nose. mine loves his scrambled eggs


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Jul 19, 2011)

Mine's sleeping too, has been in his hide for a couple hours. ripped apart a pinky, guts everywhere lol. My colombian never tares them, just swallows them whole ;o) New experiences...


----------



## fisheric (Jul 19, 2011)

Neeko said:


> I guess mine are just "underground" foods out but not interested .



When i picked up the crickets and mice today the guy gave me a free bag of super worms. I put some in a bowl and he wouldnt touch it. After a few hours I dropped a couple crickets in.

He went berzerk on them. I didnt get an exact count but it was at least 15. Now he digesting. I have before and after pics and you can see his belly is big now.


----------



## Neeko (Jul 19, 2011)

Mine are just hiding, didn't get to see em eat.


----------



## Matt0925 (Jul 19, 2011)

Mine is hiding too. I put him in his cage, he hid for a while then started exploring. After about 20 mins he went into a burrow and I havent seen him since. I put some turkey in the cage but it hasnt lured him out. You arnt alone! lol


----------



## Neeko (Jul 19, 2011)

Matt0925 said:


> Mine is hiding too. I put him in his cage, he hid for a while then started exploring. After about 20 mins he went into a burrow and I havent seen him since. I put some turkey in the cage but it hasnt lured him out. You arnt alone! lol



Glad to know! Hope tomorrow they come out.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 19, 2011)

It's totally normal for them to be doing this. They're in a new environment with new smells, sounds, etc. If you guys haven't checked out this page please do so, its got a ton of helpful info.
http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=8526#axzz1SUYGbUPK

Congrats to everyone with new babies!


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 20, 2011)

Line explored then went in his humidity hide after eating some eggs. You tried superworms? I have a bunch of them I have 1000 superworms on repeat order once a month but I figured they were too big for my new baby? I know my red can take down over 100 AND 2 scrambled eggs lol.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 20, 2011)

I know it is hard not to worry but my extreme took like two weeks before he at anything substantial. Think about starting a dubia roach colony. It is really easy and tegus love them.


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 20, 2011)

I agree, I have dubia for my Beardies but its not a massive colony yet. And I know my red can eat the whole colony in one sitting lol


----------



## Krissy (Jul 20, 2011)

Neeko and I have two colonies of dubia roaches going strong already, but we're saving that until we can take them out and into a separate container to eat. They did come out today to eat and are currently basking


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 20, 2011)

Mine was all finicky after she got warmed up all day, I come home from work this morning no fuss let's me pick her up into her feeding bin and she got more turkey on the wall of the bin then in her mouth lol now she is exploring the reptile room, she must not be too afraid of me considering she climbed up my shirt while I was on tegutalk paying no attention to her lol


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 20, 2011)

That must be great to get such a mellow guy to start with.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah, I have a feeling its gonna be short lived, not sure why though


----------



## Dirtydmc (Jul 20, 2011)

Dozer has been home for 4 days and he's still burrowed.


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 20, 2011)

It is great to start off with a mellow one  I haven't used a feeding bin I feed my red off of a paper plate right on my rug and the baby had a bowl yesterday since it was his first day


----------



## Krissy (Jul 20, 2011)

Well we keep ours in our room since we have no place else, and there's TONS of places for them to run and hide and escape. Neeko is getting a baby pool and sitting it in our room so they can just hang out in there and bond in the next couple of days to a week.


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 20, 2011)

All my reptiles are in my bedroom.and there's a lot of them lol. So I know I posted this before but my house is pretty massive and I know if my baby gets loose it will be near impossible to find him, but he's calm so its ok. My red escaoed a lot. Easier to find a 28 incher especially Wen my golden retrieves are flipping out cuz ther scared of him :b


----------



## Krissy (Jul 20, 2011)

We have no idea how the dogs would react. I'm scared that our giant mutt will eat our beardies or tegus one day....


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 20, 2011)

One day your tegus may eat your Beardies or dogs.  jk


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Jul 20, 2011)

Dereks-Dragons said:


> try and feed from a tong in frnt of their nose. mine loves his scrambled eggs



Word of advice to new keepers , EASY on the eggs. They will quickly become addicted to them, which is very bad because they can have favorite foods and refuse to eat more wholesome foods. Not to mention there is controversy over feeding egg. 

Some is good, but don't start feeding them as a staple


----------



## booyea797 (Jul 20, 2011)

Just got mine today hes just been chilling basking all day little exploring eat some crickets but breathing wired sense i got him is this normal where he takes on breath in then 2 at once ..


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 20, 2011)

Draco D Tegu said:


> Word of advice to new keepers , EASY on the eggs. They will quickly become addicted to them, which is very bad because they can have favorite foods and refuse to eat more wholesome foods. Not to mention there is controversy over feeding egg.
> 
> Some is good, but don't start feeding them as a staple



Agreed, eggs also give my tegus very very very stinky bowel movements.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 20, 2011)

Bevery careful with free roaming them when they are this small. I lost my B&W hatchling he crawled into a hole in under the base board. I thought I had looked everwhere it was maybe 1" in diameter.^^ good advise on the eggs 1--2x monthly.

Also my dogs go crazy when they see a small lizard running aroundthey would definitely kill it. One they get beyond the 30" mark my dogs don't bother them. I think when they dart around they look like prey to my daschunds.


----------



## Bedlam (Jul 20, 2011)

I just got mine today in the A.M.. Very 1st Tegu ever so it was fun. He hid immediately when I put him in the enclosure behind his rubbermaid. He stayed there for about 20 minutes until he finally started to move around. He would bask for about 10 minutes, then walk around for another 10. He repeated this process for about 3 hours. When I noticed he went inside his rubbermaid I put a paper plate with Fryer Gizzards in and he ate some. I left it in there for about 15 minutes then took it out. After he ate, he basked for about 20 minutes then went into his hide and I have not seen him for about 5hours.

The Ambient Temp. is 84 degrees and the Humidity ranges from 82% to 71%. Hope he is normal and I'm doing things right.

Just to add, I put the bag he came with inside the enclosure just to comfort hi with a familiar smell. Any good time to take it back and switch with my shirt or tank top?


----------



## new2tegus (Jul 22, 2011)

I need to do more shopping today for him, I haven't moved the gauges off the larger enclosure I have to this one,but it gets warm enough in there that he gets very active and will even seek the hide box I have in there. His skin also looks great,and I keep it moist in there. I'm pretty sure now he knows I'm not going to hurt him, he seems fairly relaxed around me, can't wait til he's a little bigger when I can let him out and no worry about him getting into these small spaces he can now.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 22, 2011)

For a humidity/temp gauge use the accurite ones from Walmart or Lowe's the ones from the pet stores are junk. The best wayto measure temps is with a tempgun they are $25 and very important to get an acurate temp on surface temps.


----------

